# I have a little... no make that a big problem



## Meysha (Nov 25, 2005)

How am I supposed to fit this:








and this:







into this ?????


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Use this:






:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

I just noticed your guitar sitting over there in the corner... what kind is it?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Do you usually use TPF on the floor? :lmao:


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 25, 2005)

umm yes. that is a big problem...very big

best of luck to you, and take Chris's advice into mind


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Do you usually use TPF on the floor? :lmao:



i was thinking that too :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 25, 2005)

Good Luck Meysha


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got the same problem, actually 
Lol, I can see your reflection in the mirror, on #2


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 25, 2005)

why do you have to put all that stuff into the containers?


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2005)

You need bigger storage bins, silly girl. :mrgreen: Piece of cake!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks daunting but I have complete faith in you Meysha...You can do it you can do it you can you can!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 25, 2005)

you can do it!!!  shouldn't use the laptop on the carpet!! ouch!


----------



## icondigital (Nov 25, 2005)

wish i could keep my office that clean and tidy!


----------



## Soraiden (Nov 26, 2005)

Lots of luck? 
Girl...where do you sleep?


----------



## Meysha (Nov 26, 2005)

hahaha... no I don't usually use the laptop on the floor.... it's usually sitting on my lap while I'm sitting or lying on the bed.

And hmm what's sleep?

And Chris... I've already thrown out a whole garbage bag full of rubbish!! :-( This is depressing. :-( I will post progress pics though.
Since I took these photos nothing has changed, except I moved all the stuff on the bed to the floor so I could sleep.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I just noticed your guitar sitting over there in the corner... what kind is it?


That... my friend... is a very good question. It is made of wood and has strings on it... and I'm learning to play it... I suck.

It's my boyfriend's guitar and he just didn't feel like taking it back to Brisbane with him. So now I get it! :cheer: But I have a much much much nicer one...but again I have no idea what it's called... but it's sweet.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Since I took these photos nothing has changed, except I moved all the stuff on the bed to the floor so I could sleep.


I'm an expert at cleaning, I really hate it sometimes... but I'm really good at it.
I would help you but there is a large body of water between you and I. 
Well, good luck.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 26, 2005)

You may not beleive it... but I too am very good at cleaning... but only when I'm angry or upset.

So that must mean it's a good sign that my room is filthy!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You may not beleive it... but I too am very good at cleaning... but only when I'm angry or upset.
> 
> * So that must mean it's a good sign that my room is filthy!*


That's true.... 
I usually clean my room when I have nothing to do... that's probably why my room is spotless... :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 27, 2005)

I bet I know who she was chatting to on MSN at the time! *cough* 

Post up your mirror shot, Vicky!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 27, 2005)

You posted a photo of your bedroom on thos forum....did you not think girl?

On a side note, how am I supposed to fit in that bed?!


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You may not beleive it... but I too am very good at cleaning... but only when I'm angry or upset.
> 
> So that must mean it's a good sign that my room is filthy!



you know .. i have the same... I clean and tidy up only when I'm upset... or furious... so .. it doesn't happen often


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 27, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> You posted a photo of your bedroom on thos forum....did you not think girl?
> 
> On a side note, how am I supposed to fit in that bed?!



shhhhh.... or Adrian will hear it!!!! And you'll be banned


----------



## Artemis (Nov 27, 2005)

He wont hear nothing...but to be on the safe side...can I hide out in your room Mentos?


----------

